# Butternut R&D Thread



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*The Prototype Lures left the shop today and are on the way to our team of AT field testers.* 

_This thread is made as a log book for those reports as well as questions & answers for those field testers and our company._

Procedure for the use of these lures will be the same as for our flagship Lure _Butternut_ with directions being found at our website @
www.butternutlures.com 

*_______________________________* 

*PLEASE NOTE!....THIS IS AN R&D THREAD....THESE PRODUCTS ARE IN TESTING AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC*

*_______________________________*

*Our Field Testers*


PABOWMAN
FIREMANBROWN
DKOUTDOORS
LILCAJUN
HAWGIA
HOYT SHOOTER '03
JOSECHNO
SCOLL07/OH
ERICJORGENSEN
NORTHERNMN
08TOXIKSHOOTER
VIPER_ED
DEERAVENGER2
JWSHOOTER11

*___________________________*


*IT IS WITH SINCERITY THAT WE OFFER OUR DEEPEST THANKS TO ALL THOSE ABOVE WHO HAVE OFFERED THEIR TIME AND EFFORTS ON OUR BEHALF, AS WELL AS FOR THE BENEFIT OF OUR CUSTOMERS.*

*NOW LETS HAVE SOME FUN!!*
​


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Looking forward to it and will be putting it through the test Thank you so much*


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

dkoutdoors said:


> *Looking forward to it and will be putting it through the test Thank you so much*


I forgot to mention the bottle colors! :embara:

Anyway....
*Amber is Apple
Blue is Acorn 
Green Is Butternut*

Testers will get 1 or all three.

If you got a butternut....lucky you!
These bottles are considered to be a 2 year supply when used as directed :wink:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Also looking forward to testing your product!!!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Scott07/OH said:


> Also looking forward to testing your product!!!


I butchered the B Jesus out of your handle buddy...sure am sorry about that but the edit time ran out.Dont know how the heck I hit two L's instead of two T's 

Well!....we know who you are :wink:

Looking forward to the results and thanks again


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Butternut said:


> I butchered the B Jesus out of your handle buddy...sure am sorry about that but the edit time ran out.Dont know how the heck I hit two L's instead of two T's
> 
> Well!....we know who you are :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to the results and thanks again


Lol, no problem :darkbeer:


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for picking me as a field tester...ill definately give yall an honest opinion on the products! more than likely, they'll be a home run though, i have faith in yall!!


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you need ONE more tester???????:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

ready to get some and test it out went and moved the cam today on the food plot planted it on thursday and its rained almost everyday since started sprouting up real good........ready to try some of this stuff out will post up response asap and pics from cam also :darkbeer:


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Can't wait to test it out and thanks again for the chance. Anxious to se how it works here with the crops still on. Dan


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

bigern26 said:


> Do you need ONE more tester???????:wink:


Not at this time.
Thank you for asking


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for an awesome product and great guy


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys can't wait to try out the new stuff!!!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*This is a camera I set up on an Acorn scent path that I did inside a wood line which borders a field.
This is not something that I recommended to any tester but it is a method that can be employed to bring deer into an area.
The idea is to apply 4 drops of lure to a tissue, let it soak in and then wipe the bottoms of the boots which you will be walking into the stand area with.
The lure should be applied (I have found) no more than 35 yards from the stand.
You can do a longer scent path but you have to reappl the scent and it is not a perfect science when you do it this way.
If you do it farther than that, it tends to wear out.
If this happens and a deer cuts your trail, it will move in the direction of where the scent gets stronger and therefore will be moving away from you.*












































​
The slow trigger on this camera nearly missed a Coyote that was (perhaps) following the deers trail.
I cant think of any reason that it (the yote) would have cared a wit about the lure


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I see a coyote that needs shot:wink:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

dkoutdoors said:


> I see a coyote that needs shot:wink:


Amen!!!


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm very excited to see how these new scents do in these field tests. It's amazing to think of the amount of time saved in development because of trail cameras. I want to thank the field testers for their time and effort. It's vital that we get honest results across the country. Something we just couldn't do with all of your help. Thank You

-GK


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Scent showed up at 9 am out with cams before noon. To be continued. Dan


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

This day just may suck :embara:
Came home and a rabid skunk was chasing my kitten around the yard 
After it charged me a few times (while I am trying to stave it's head in with pieces of fire wood) I ran in the house and grabbed the .22 .... which I haven't shot since I was a young boy.
I had one old long rifle cartridge that was sitting on the shelf above the gun and thats all it took.
First time I have shot anything with a gun in more years than I can remember.

Now....I hope it didn't actually bite that little cat :embara:

*I was just coming back with my camera and this is what was on it.
(APPLE)*





































​
I used a drag this time and a piece of cheese cloth up high.
I could smell the Apple 60 yards from the scent post when I was going in to retrieve it this morning.

I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

big boys are starting to seperate from eachother now that the velvet is coming off


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

firemanbrown said:


> Scent showed up at 9 am out with cams before noon. To be continued. Dan


Thanks for letting us know Firemanbrown.
I have been attempting to keep an eye on these delivery times
So far so good


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

Mine showed up today. I will be putting it out this evening.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

hope mine showed up today im at work now tho so if it is ill put it out 2morrow


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

NorthernMN said:


> Mine showed up today. I will be putting it out this evening.


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey there everyone,
Just to reiterate.....This is only a test.
*I cant say this enough because people watching this thread may skip around and miss this fact.* :embara:

While we do feel that these two Prototypes are ready....we are not claiming that they are perfected.

*Thats what these tests are for.*

We Just dont want anyone to think that these lures are in the same category as Butternut.

Even (if) they are ready for the big show, these two lures are meant to be used in specific area's.
These Prototypes are not designed to be total region lures.
*Butternut is*.

That said....they are not meant to be.
That may not be what happens at all and thats why we are sending them all over and asking for specifics about terrain before we do.

The line up of *boost lures *(when completed) will be intended to work as a system w/ butternut or to be able to stand alone on their own merits.

More on all this later.
(Hopefully  )


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey bro is it coming ups or by mail?


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Hey bro is it coming ups or by mail?



Mail - First class

I have everyones certification and tracking.... if you pm me...I'll get it to you.....if you think it's been too long.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I will if nothing shows today!!! Thanks again


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*I just went to the site and ran your tracking number *





Label/Receipt Number: 0308 2040 0000 3101 7771
Scheduled for Delivery Day: 09/05/2009 
Class: First-Class Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Arrival at Post Office

Your item arrived at 6:26 AM on September 5, 2009 in BETHEL, MN 55005. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 




Detailed Results:

Arrival at Post Office, September 05, 2009, 6:26 am, BETHEL, MN 55005 
Acceptance, September 01, 2009, 9:14 am, LAGRANGEVILLE, NY 12540


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I got it it will be out by 9am sunday morning, thanks man smells great I really think you got this right.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Can I add you to my list of sponsors??


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Can I add you to my list of sponsors??


I know or have dealt with a few of your sponsors...so yes!...That would be very cool with me. :darkbeer:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

The acorn flavor is out new batteries in the cameras lets see what happens. Pics posted soon!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

this stuff is outstanding


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

dkoutdoors said:


> this stuff is outstanding


Ya I think its really going to work great!!!


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

hey butternut, i still havent received mine yet...can you pull up my info and see when it will be here? it'll probably be tuesday since tomorrows a holiday...if it is, it'll be out for the weekend for sure...got a lot of work to do before oct. 1st! i think the scents are gonna really help me out!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

lilcajun said:


> hey butternut, i still havent received mine yet...can you pull up my info and see when it will be here? it'll probably be tuesday since tomorrows a holiday...if it is, it'll be out for the weekend for sure...got a lot of work to do before oct. 1st! i think the scents are gonna really help me out!


Here is the info off the U.S. Post office site:

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 2040 0000 3101 7788
Class: First-Class Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Acceptance

Your item was accepted at 9:13 AM on September 1, 2009 in LAGRANGEVILLE, NY 12540. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

The apple seams to be a winner as I have several photos of 2 bucks and 1 doe on the scent within 24 hours of application and all I the morning daylight hours. I had to change out a camera on the acorn so we will see if the other camera was malfunctioning. Pics to come in the next couple of hours. Dan


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

firemanbrown said:


> The apple seams to be a winner as I have several photos of 2 bucks and 1 doe on the scent within 24 hours of application and all I the morning daylight hours. I had to change out a camera on the acorn so we will see if the other camera was malfunctioning. Pics to come in the next couple of hours. Dan




Yup...I liked the aple too.
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

That apple is the best it will work good in our orchard


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

While we are getting comments on the apple....let me elaborate.
The apple does smell like apple and yes...it is strong!.
But....
Our lures are not meant to lure as a smell but rather our lures are meant to carry the desired scent marker to the target animal.
The apple just happens to smell like apple....very much so.

By contrast, the acorn and the Butternut does not smell at all (to myself and others) like the markers that is carries.
Do not judge the lure by the smell but rather by how it works.

:darkbeer:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

It triggers a instinct in the deers senses and will bring the deer to you, now if you dont have any apples or orchards in your hunting area do not use the apple it will alarm deer as they arent used to this in there home area and could cause them to become on full alert.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

dkoutdoors said:


> That apple is the best it will work good in our orchard


question to that, why would you want a scent to be identical to what you already have around you? There is nothing then for the deer to differentiate the lure from the real deal? Wouldn't you want something to stand out to smell different than what you already have?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> question to that, why would you want a scent to be identical to what you already have around you? There is nothing then for the deer to differentiate the lure from the real deal? Wouldn't you want something to stand out to smell different than what you already have?


Please read my above statement, let me know if that makes sense to you


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

yes I understand but then the lure is not a "lure" anymore but a cover scent to your scent because if your in an apple orchard, the deer does not need the lure to trigger its feeding mechanism when it has the real deal already there. Hence the lure is a curiosity scent to lure the deer in to a closer parameter. The lures I have used, whether Doc's Deer Scents sweet demise never spooked or alarmed the deer. It made them curious to what this fragrance was & where was it coming from. Its the same as I do when using imitation vanilla. Deer are attracted to that as well and does not spook them 1 bit. Ive got tons of pix from my cameras on that. Imitation vanilla is my main lure anytime of the year except the rut.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

THIS is true very true I have used vanilla and another ingredient for years started 20 some years ago, I guess the words werent correct the apple will lure them in just it being not natural they will be more alert to it, until it is used several times, you can condition the deer in your area, I usr mock scrapes year round with great success and I have thousands of pics, I have went as far to take ammonia and distilled water and mixed it together 50/50 and the deer tear my scrapes up with that said I have tested human urine in mock scrapes and that works as well, just at first they are really catious until acustomed to it. I think I explained that correctly. I totally agree with you


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> question to that, why would you want a scent to be identical to what you already have around you? There is nothing then for the deer to differentiate the lure from the real deal? Wouldn't you want something to stand out to smell different than what you already have?


Makes sense right? 
BUT....
let me elaborate and then tell you why.

You dont have to be in an orchard....you just have to have apples within a 5 mile radius.
As we know, the whitetails natural range is 5 miles and thats why we caution to know your area before you use a particular scent.
If it is a food scent, the deer will recognize it as food...even if it has never smelled that particular food before.
For example....a deer will find and eat peanut butter most anywhere..... and peanuts are not most anywhere.
How do they know it is food?...why did they come?.
All food carries with it an enzyme marker and animals are easy to note it in the air.
This is how they survive in regions where people would starve to death.

You could use a food lure that is not native but it would now be classified as a curiosity scent.
A curiosity scent can work great but....if the deer are on edge...it will spook them away.
This is why we dont recommend cross contamination.
We dont know what condition your herd is in...so we suggest playing it safe. 

Now, to answer the broader question.
The food source itself is not the attractant in our lures....persay.
We use a complex mixture of attractant enzymes within the lure and then use the food enzyme to anchor the deer which smells it.
Basically, the food is only used as a calming solution.....it isn't what attracts the deer.

So why not just use butternut?
Well....these test lures are meant to be used with butternut (boosters) and not alone.
Butternut is just a booster on steroids.

What we are working on here is a complex food lure system that will attract and then hold a deer in that area where the booster is placed.

This is why we are cautioning not to hold these lures to the same standard as Butternut.
They will work the same but they are made to enhance while Butternut is made to draw.

All that said....These apple samples are very powerful and do have the possibility of range.

As I said....a work in progress.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

now that makes sense, thanks for elaborating on that for me!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*just put the apple lures out today*

Just put the apple lure out today, these are some pics of our setup.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*P.s.*

The spot in the pics is a small apple orchard, (only about 6 trees) these apple trees are really spotty, some years they have a ton of apples and others they might have a couple apples on the whole tree (thats the way they are this year, due to frost and tent caterpillars). Its just up off the edge of a creek bottom. and the food plot you see is brassicas, overseeded with a clover blend... Its only about a 1/2 acre. in the background and up the hill is an almost humanly inpassable clearcut thicket. this has been a spot that has produced many whitetails for us, including first deer kills for several young hunters. NOW WE WAIT......


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pics 
I have one suggestion....
Next time, if you can get the cloth opened up so that it can breath....thats gonna help.


Here is what our staffer made for his sets and the cloth breaths perfectly!

*His post*

To make the Butternut scent dispersal a little easier for me I made this.

Things needed:

1) Cheesecloth
2) Drinking Straw
3) Wire
4) Pliers
5) Hot Glue Gun

I first took the marking flag and took off the flag witch left me with a 20" piece of wire.

I bent the wire on the end about 1/2" so that the straw could slide over the end.

The second bend is 5 3/4" away from the end of the wire that I first bent.

Now the straw can slide on but won't come off till I take it off.

I cut the straw at 4 3/4".

I cut the cheese cloth to a 4"X5" square( you can make it what you want.)

Hot glue the cheesecloth to the drinking straw
I used hot glue because it doesn't have an oder and bonds well to the straw and goes into the cheesecloth to hold it together.

I bent the one 1 1/2" from the bottom so it will fit into my broken arrow I place by the corn.
The other one I kept straight so I can put it straight into the ground or bend it around brush or a tree limb to hold it.

If you have everything it doesn't take that long to make.

WIRE












CHEESECLOTH AND DRINKING STRAW












WIRE BENT












CHEESECLOTH GLUED TO DRINKING STRAW












ALL PUT TOGETHER




















I am not suggesting that you need this rig but it sets the cloth up very well.

I personally put the cloth between two limbs, using them like a fork.

Cant wait to see what you catch


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Here are some pics of my apple scent. Notoice the scent pad in the right side?


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

heres more


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

You can see the scent pad by her nose in the last photo. The other pics were of 2 different bucks. More will come when I go check my other cam. I am using some make up pads you can get in the little circle pads like 50 for a couple bucks and they work great. Later Dan.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet Pics it definitly works the apple must be spot on. Soon I will post some acorn pics checking the camera soon.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*Thats some serious brush fireman!* 

This is how it goes....at least this is how it goes with Butternut.
I dont know of an occasion (yet) this year where it has been used and not scored a catch.
But this is not Butternut....so while I am satisfied today.....I am still guarded in my expectations.

Looking forward to seeing the other camera 

*Aside from the pics....I am interested in your personal commentary.*

You have some years of experience and based on that experience....what would you say about the following:

1: longevity of the scent
2: strength 
3: ease of use
4: Your estimate of time between required reapplication of lure to scent pad.
5: effectiveness compared to other lures used in the same circumstances.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

This scent seams to be very easy to use. Just follow directions. I found that my apple seamed to last for at least 3 days before reapplication. This scent is very strong upon application and wears down considerably in a couple days. When I inspected the pads the scent was still wet on it however the scent was not near as strong as initial application. Compared to other scent I have used in the passed liked Vanilla Killa and this scent seems to last longer at least the apple scent thus far. More will come as I inspect the acorn scent. More comments to follow, Dan.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

firemanbrown said:


> This scent seams to be very easy to use. Just follow directions. I found that my apple seamed to last for at least 3 days before reapplication. This scent is very strong upon application and wears down considerably in a couple days. When I inspected the pads the scent was still wet on it however the scent was not near as strong as initial application. Compared to other scent I have used in the passed liked Vanilla Killa and this scent seems to last longer at least the apple scent thus far. More will come as I inspect the acorn scent. More comments to follow, Dan.


Thats great info!.
The Butternut goes longer than three days and we really are not looking to match that strength.
If anything.....1 day (full day) would be good.
The idea behind the Booster is to focus the deer and therefore keep it where it is...for the shot.
If it is too strong, the deer will not have to move right in on it and will not linger as long as we would like.
The longer it lingers and the more focused it is, the better for the shooter :wink:


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Nothing on camera set with acorn. I have had 2 different cams on this set and yes they are working as they have great shots of my arm. The scent of acorn was very strong after 4 days. I am going to move this to another area today and see what happens. In the next few days I will also set a double set with both scents and see if they prefer one over the other. Now to tell you the acorn was set on a very well used trail that I have glassed many deer using in the last two months. More will follow, Dan.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

firemanbrown said:


> Nothing on camera set with acorn. I have had 2 different cams on this set and yes they are working as they have great shots of my arm. The scent of acorn was very strong after 4 days.


Well....this is the one that I was concerned with.
I have had it work for me but I have a very limited experience when compared to the Butternut and the Apple.

But thats o.k. 
This is what we are looking for 




> I am going to move this to another area today and see what happens. In the next few days I will also set a double set with both scents and see if they prefer one over the other. Now to tell you the acorn was set on a very well used trail that I have glassed many deer using in the last two months. More will follow, Dan.


Good Plan :thumb:


----------



## HAWGIA (Jan 12, 2006)

I smell Acorns.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

HAWGIA said:


> I smell Acorns.


Thats a sweeeeeett pic! :tongue:


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm anxious to see the results with these lures, good or bad. It took a very long time to "nail" Butternut, so we are expecting to maybe do some tweaking with Apple and Acorn. With all of the testers out there, we will be a step ahead this time.

That last pic is great!

Keep up the great work guys


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, I reset the acorn set I had and put apple in and got a nice shot of a doe with scent pad above her back. You can still smell acorn in the air. The apple smell is there but not as strong. I moved the camera today to another set #3 with both scents on a pad and in very close proximity to an oak dropping acorns on a trial that looks like cattle made it. This set should be interesting because of both scents there, I will be curious if they prefer one over the other. I will post the latest pic as soon as I find my camera cord. Now also note on set number 2 that the acorn has been there for several days and the odor is still very strong, overpowering the apple. More to come later, Dan.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

HAWGIA said:


> I smell Acorns.


love the pic freshly shed velvet, congrats


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

firemanbrown said:


> I will post the latest pic as soon as I find my camera cord. Now also note on set number 2 that the acorn has been there for several days and the odor is still very strong, overpowering the apple. More to come later, Dan.


I would not have thought that the Acorn had that kind of staying power to be very honest.
I am concerned that may have missed the mark on the Acorn due to the fact that you are telling me that it is lingering and it has been there a few days....without multiple hits :embara:

We have many people that have not weighed in yet but I am going to start re-mixing the acorn.

The apple, I am confident in but again....we have to see far more results.

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

If you look above her back you can see the scent pad in the tree. There is also one lower you can't see. This pic came after I switched this set to apple.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

I just went through many of the confirmation codes for the post office and see that all (that I checked) were delivered on the 9th.
I guess with the holidays and weekends...thats why it took so long.

:sad:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for an awesome product


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

ttt got my stuff yesterday afternoon and its in the woods on the camera now have to go check it this weekend and see what its done


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

i finally got mine in this afternoon...they're giving LOTS of rain for the next week or so, so as soon as i can get it out there, I will definately be posting my feedback!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

08toxikshooter said:


> ttt got my stuff yesterday afternoon and its in the woods on the camera now have to go check it this weekend and see what its done


Thanks for the update and my sincere apology for the overly long delay :embara:
If I owned the post office....I would fire me


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

lilcajun said:


> i finally got mine in this afternoon...they're giving LOTS of rain for the next week or so, so as soon as i can get it out there, I will definitely be posting my feedback!


Thank you too for the up date 

I heard about the rain....thats just my luck!.
But...the with the low barometric pressure...the deer will definitely be out in force before it starts 

Maybe we will get some good stuff from those cameras that are out there.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

Butternut said:


> Thanks for the update and my sincere apology for the overly long delay :embara:
> If I owned the post office....I would fire me


its not a problem wouldnt have been able to get it out until yesterday anyways lol so no biggy


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

fall is in the air and the leaves are beginning to change, Fall is my favorite time of the year, I could take fall all year. Heres a bump for butternut


----------



## moosehead (Jun 28, 2004)

*I'll try*

Hi Butternut and all of you guy's,

I just ordered one bottle of your product ''Butternut'', and i will not be surprise of the results of this product.
First i want to explain some facts. I leave in Canada in Province of Quebec, then i'm a frenchie. So, be indulgent on my english.
Now, i own a 100 acres of land in New Hampshire border. I'm in a deep wood country, no apple, corn or feeding area like these. But, i still have a lot of deer. My son and i shot our deer and moose every years. 
Here in Quebec regulation aloud baiting. That's why we used carrots for baiting. Why not apple? The reason is simple, we have bear's around, and they like apple to munch, when they hit the bait, they eating all. We now found carrots, deer love it and no other animals eat them. (except rabbit).
We used 4 bait sites, with cameras and electronic trail timer. 1 with ground blind, and 3 ladderstand. 3 with salt leak ang ''anis'' stuff.
Our season will open september 26 closing the october 16.
For your lure, i will try it as soon as i will receive it.
Comments and pictures will follow.

tank's


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

moosehead said:


> Hi Butternut and all of you guy's,
> 
> Our season will open september 26 closing the october 16.
> For your lure, i will try it as soon as i will receive it.
> ...


Thanks and I am very sure that you will have great results 

We have a few Canooks using our products....one of which ordered a full case 2 weeks after ordering a bottle.
Another keeps losing his scent cloth to the deer!....they are eating it on him 

Your deer must be starving up there! 


Look forward to hearing back from you


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump Check out the pics they don't lie!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

free bump


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Eric 

Cant wait to see these pics!.
Whats it been since everyone got theirs out? ..... maybe 2 or 3 days?
Seems like months!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey all I have almost 600 pics in 6 days with the acorn. Now thats what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Hey all I have almost 600 pics in 6 days with the acorn. Now thats what I'm talkin about!!!


600 IS WHAT WE WOULD EXPECT OUT OF THE BUTTERNUT.
Maybe we need to take this back to discovery. :embara:



The way I sent this lure out, was to match the natural forage.
When Fireman reported that the acorn had gone belly up but the apple was getting a responce...I didn't even put two and two together 
He had both!
DUH!
Obviously his herd is keying in on the apples.

Now that would make sense 
I was really taken back at the particular acorn test because it had done pretty well in other places.
Guess I need to start getting more sleep :zip:


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Bump.......................


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*cant wait*

cant wait to get my hands on some of this stuff to try on some of these coues deer of arizona and maybe some of these mulleys too!!!:wink:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

*Boost lure field testers 2nd pick finalized*

We are stuck at 10 and need 4 more.
The door is open again.
Thanks


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Here you go fellas this is just a few of the Pics useing Acorn. The scent is in the black pad hanging from the tree. This is the first buck I got on camera this year and the camera has been out for over a month. I really think they like this acorn because this camera is located in the middle of the woods on no trails. Its great to see a buck finally over 2000 pics and finally a buck. I feel the acorn brought him in. After a week in the woods the scent pad had very little aroma left so the mixture must be close to perfect if not perfect!!!! The buck pic is on the next group.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are some more pics!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

A few more!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like some good eaters to me!!! We moved the camera and the scent pad to the other side of the property on a heavily used trail. tuesday I will post the new Pics..


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you guys notice our bucks have no velvet left either!!! Or my 1 buck so far!!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

This is awesome!...just what we wanted. :whoo:
Tests are supposed to be about finding out whether or not the lure works....not just will they stop if they happen by it. :wink:
I really believe that (maybe) you could pull them in during a normal sit time if you went to a 12"X12" scent sheet and 40 drops of Butternut...then pin wide open to the air, up about 10' off the ground.....with the acorn sitting forage height.
Certainly it could only get better if you were drifting it into a upward grade :tongue:
Play with it....see just how crazy you can get these deer :wink:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been messing with the drop amounts this set has only 4 drops of acorn, the new one has 15.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

*more pics on set 3*

Notice in the 4th pic she is putting her nose on the scent pad on the log. This was the apple. Now a funny note is I had both apple and acorn on this set. All the pics are on the apple but my acorn pad has completely disapered. More to follow on another set later. The scent was not heavy in the air this time but the one remaining pad still smelled and looked wet. Dan


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

This set was less than a hunderd yards off of a main highway just Thought i would throw that in there.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Butternut said:


> We are stuck at 10 and need 4 more.
> The door is open again.
> Thanks


Wow, it looks like Butternut, and the other lures are turning out to be quite a success. I wish that I had some trail cams to help out. Keep up the good work buddie, and I'll be ordering some soon.:cocktail:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I have been messing with the drop amounts this set has only 4 drops of acorn, the new one has 15.




I have found that (for Butternut) the recommended dosage of 10 drops is generally enough while there is no such thing as too much.
I recommend 10 because (as I said ) it works at that amount and I dont see any reason in just throwing your money away by soaking the rag.

There are exceptions such as area's that really have no deer (such as my home state of Maine) but for area's that have 20 per.sq. or more....10 is good


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

firemanbrown said:


> This set was less than a hundred yards off of a main highway just Thought i would throw that in there.


That was a ballsy move! 
If I had known you were floating that scent less than a foot off the ground...(without a high marker!) I wouldn't have slept at all these last few days! 
All is well that ends well though.
I honestly wouldn't have had any faith in that set at all 

This stuff is really beyond my expectations....even considering the fact that I know what it can do. :first:

Great test! .... better than I would have dared to ask for.... considering


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I know am putting a set on one of the bigger dairy farms in the U.S. Only milking about 3500 cattle. Lots of stink in the area so this should be a good test. I still would like to know what happened to my acorn pad on the last set. Later, Dan.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

QUOTE=firemanbrown;1055567768]I know am putting a set on one of the bigger dairy farms in the U.S. Only milking about 3500 cattle. Lots of stink in the area so this should be a good test. I still would like to know what happened to my acorn pad on the last set. Later, Dan.[/QUOTE]

Our guy in Canada kept losing his to the deer. 
*quote: I have spent more money on the damn cheese cloth than the lure!*


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*im stoked...*

well ordered up some butternut and can't wait to try it on the central ohio whitetails :tongue:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I just noticed my camera is a month off on the date.:beer:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

HA! ... I never even noticed that!
Well heck!...thats great!....now you have plenty of time to pattern those bucks


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

put the pad out tuesday with about 6 drops on it hung it from a tree right off a food plot with some oaks on the side went and sat in the stand this afternoon after work and could smell the acorn from about 30 yards away after a day of rain and sitting out there since tuesday i was impressed with that went and looked in front of the camera where the pad was at and there were tracks everywhere went to pop the card out and it was off so had to turn it back on and added some more drops so pics will be coming soon


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*arizona*

so when are you gonna let us arizona boys test this stuff out for you? got some real finicky deer here lets see what butternut is all about!!! lol hope to get to test some of this stuff out here for you guys!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

> went to pop the card out and it was off



I've done that a few times


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

Butternut said:


> I've done that a few times



yeh i do it more than i want to admit lol


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Bottom line...you had evidence of deer and so it was not a total loss


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Butternut said:


> HA! ... I never even noticed that!
> Well heck!...thats great!....now you have plenty of time to pattern those bucks



Now I have a month instead of 6 days,LOL. Saturday is the opener hopefully we wack one on video coming to the scent,that would be cool.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Now I have a month instead of 6 days,LOL. Saturday is the opener hopefully we wack one on video coming to the scent,that would be cool.


I am doing an advanced use page on the site today....hopefully finished by this evening.

If everyone uses this page and follows the directions for use within that area for which they are hunting in....we may become the #1 leading cause of death for whitetails. :wink:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Butternut said:


> I am doing an advanced use page on the site today....hopefully finished by this evening.
> 
> If everyone uses this page and follows the directions for use within that area for which they are hunting in....we may become the #1 leading cause of death for whitetails. :wink:


I would love to contribute to the cause!!!!!!:wink::tongue::wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*apple scent*

I set the apple sent 100 yards away from our apple orchard and actually want to try something different I tokk 15 drops an dripped it down the base of this little treee, now when I run my trail cams I am scent free as possible and I frequent the area weekly, this is the result of the apple it definately did its job.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweet!
Thanks for posting this up DK


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

dkoutdoors said:


> I set the apple sent 100 yards away from our apple orchard and actually want to try something different I tokk 15 drops an dripped it down the base of this little treee, now when I run my trail cams I am scent free as possible and I frequent the area weekly, this is the result of the apple it definately did its job.


AWESOME........the proofs in the Apples........


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

I just haven't had the time to do my own cams.
I had these great plans and then these tests just nailed me in this chair.
6am - 2am every day for ten days.
Sales are ridiculous off the site and retailer calls?....geeez!

I haven't strung up my bow in 10 days either


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

time for you to to take a break an shoot


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Checked my camera today and had no deer pics. However the landowner has been brush hogging extensively since the day I put my camera out. Also, this is a new property I acquired and I am just beginning to learn deer movement there.

I did move my camera to a very promising spot tonight, I'll check it in a few days.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Tomorow is the big day will the giant that was sighted sunday be on the camera. The acorn out in a prime spot the neighbors brother claimed to see a 12point + posible 16 Sun morning with a big 10. I find it hard to beleive but it makes for tuff nights of sleep, you never know??? They have a few 200's on trail cam in the sanctuary right across the road


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

good deer movement here tonight 15 does and 3 bucks in the orchard tonight


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

mannnn i wish all this rain would stop so i could set my acorn scent up!! its killing me! i need to get in the woods...hopefully either thursday or friday afternoon we'll get some sun and be to dry the woods up some.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Scott07/OH said:


> Checked my camera today and had no deer pics. However the landowner has been brush hogging extensively since the day I put my camera out. Also, this is a new property I acquired and I am just beginning to learn deer movement there.
> 
> I did move my camera to a very promising spot tonight, I'll check it in a few days.


Hmmmm....that wouldn't make an ants hill worth of difference for a Butternut set..... but these are the Boost lures, so thats maybe understandable...maybe...I am not really sure.
These lures went out pretty stiff so some distance shouldn't be a huge issue.
And....I dont know what he is cutting but deer around here generally go to those places the day/night afterward.

I know that I have been preaching 10 drops but thats the minimum of where we get hits....it doesn't mean that it will start hurting you if you add more.
You could go as high as 30-40 drops if you had the scent flag size to match that quantity.
The cheese cloth would need to be about 12x12 or a combination of pads that would roughly equal that size.

With me telling you this, I am actually coaching like I would with Butternut...but I think (I THINK) that these boosts are perhaps strong enough to cast 70 yards...if you have the pad mass, quantity of lure and the pad stretched tight....so that the air can blow through it and not just push the light cloth around.

Keep in mind....I am also telling you to try something that these lures are not designed to do, which is draw.
Thats the Butternuts specialty.
These lures are strictly meant to hold their attention for the shot...maybe bring them in 20-30 yards at most.

I'd just like to give them a chance to work or fail in this situation.....if you dont mind.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a question. This is the first time I heard or even seen anything about these lures. My question may be dumb but what is Butternut? Sorry about the question!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

BowmanPa said:


> I have a question. This is the first time I heard or even seen anything about these lures. My question may be dumb but what is Butternut? Sorry about the question!


The Butternut is basically a combination of 5 organics with 3 enzymes that act as sensory triggers.
The raw material is nearly scentless to me...doesnt smell like any one thing.

These sensory triggers would work by themselves but there is such a vageness....I have watched deer walk around for hours...trying to find something that they couldnt....but not leaving because there was something there.

So the next thing to do was come up with a scent marker.
Deer respond really well to some foods, some better than others.
So I was able to put three extracts into that previous mix.
These extracts separate pretty quickly....except when combined with peanut oil.
Peanut oil is 60% of the lure and acts to hold and control the rest of it.

Now.....can you imagine how long it took to find that peanut oil is the only oil that can be used with these minerals, enzymes and other ingredients?.
And how many things would you try (like I did) before ever thinking of trying an oil?.

It took so long to come up with this....I am not divulging anything more than this :wink:
I am sure someone will figure it out someday....if they put their time into it and own a chem lab 
By that time....our patent will be secure


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, it has been over a week since I put out my Acorn lure. I thought I would post an update. I have this camera setup in a river bottom hardwoods trail. I have hunted here in the past it is is a normal travel routed for deer. In spite of the fact that there are many oak trees in this spot no acorns are dropping as of yet.

I put this camera out for a 1 week period. I placed a small cheese cloth scent maker on a stick right out in front of the camera. Over the one week period I had a total of 15 pictures. I was expecting more. I have had my camera in this location other times during the summer and had more pictures with no scents or lures. Here are a couple of the pics. I have since moved this camera to another location.


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

*Order Up!!*

Just placed an order after reading all of the positive results fellow AT'rs are having. I hope this stuff works on NC deer!!:wink:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

NorthernMN said:


> I put this camera out for a 1 week period. I placed a small cheese cloth scent maker on a stick right out in front of the camera.


Thanks for the update and thanks for using that cheese cloth like we recommend. 
The cheese cloth is important and thats why we include it in the retail package.
These boost lures are meant not to attract (long range) but to bring the deer in to the immediate area.
30 yards (max) is the expected range but we have had some real wild swings in these tests. 
Butternut is designed for range and the boost lures are designed to calm and hold those deer (long enough for the shot) which do come in to the Butternut.

When we assume that there are generally more or less deer in an area as compared to what we have on camera....what we do is to set up a second or third camera or remove the lure and then watch the area.
If we have more deer over the same given area, we assume (it's always a guess) that the lure may be having a negative or neutral effect on the deer.
If we have less, we assume we are on the right track.

*I would like to know a few things, to help us use what you have given us so far.*

What was the size of the scent cloth?
How far was it is off the ground?
Did you use the reccomended 10 drops or more...or less?

On a side note....your deer are looking very good.
Our deer up here are still showing signs of spring :embara:



> Over the one week period I had a total of 15 pictures. I was expecting more. I have had my camera in this location other times during the summer and had more pictures with no scents or lures.


This makes me wonder if the deer have changed their pattern.
We see spring/summer bedding and travel routes change toward the first of august.
On our property's (across the northeast) this is common..whereas in states like Florida, I have not seen such a seasonal change of territory.
This is where I would like to see the scent pad removed and the area re-shot while looking for the same deer which were shown in the first photo's.

The Boost lures generally have a 2-3day lifespan for range when left out 24/7 (which is 2-3 days longer than other lures that are available on the market)....but they cannot carry range over a week.
They will have some odor left at the end of that kind of time frame (typically) but it is not going to be effective as is intended.

_________________

We really appreciate your time and effort....thats a fact.
Looking forward to more sets in other area's


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

put it out the night before I hunted went in a stand that I've never seen more than 2-3 deer at a time.I've been running a camera in this area for 3 years. I had 7 deer come to the Butternut. there where deer there that I've never seen before. I gave my buddy a piece of cheese cloth w/ the Butternut, and hasn't seen anything the six times he's hunted. But he had three deer come in looking for the Butternut. Just thought I would put this out there. The Butternut is working for me!!!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I cant find cheese cloth anywhere in my area


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Butternut said:


> Thanks for the update and thanks for using that cheese cloth like we recommend.
> The cheese cloth is important and thats why we include it in the retail package.
> These boost lures are meant not to attract (long range) but to bring the deer in to the immediate area.
> 30 yards (max) is the expected range but we have had some real wild swings in these tests.
> ...


I think you nailed it with the patterns changing my deer are definitly doing different stuff right now. I have bad news my 6 point that came to the acorn was dead on the side of the road this morning


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Man that sucks Eric. Hope you will and I am sure you will see more and a better buck. Good Luck, Dan.


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

Butternut said:


> *I would like to know a few things, to help us use what you have given us so far.*
> 
> What was the size of the scent cloth?
> How far was it is off the ground?
> ...


The cheese cloth I am using is about 12" X 4" folded in half. So I end up with a 4" X 6" scent cloth.

If you look closely you can see the stick with the scent cloth on it in the picture. It is about head high for the fawns, about 3' off the ground.

I don't remember if I counted the drops but I do know I used plenty. I asure you that it was at least 10 drops.

It is possible that the deer may have changed their pattern but I have not yet seen anything that would indicate that. Typically the triggers are cooler weather, killing frost, and crop harvest to get the deer moved into the fall feeding pattern. It is 80 degrees today. We can't seem to buy 50 degree weather let alone 30 degree weather. The crops are no where near ready for harvest.

I am interested to see how the second spot does. I will be chacking on that on Friday. Then I am going to hunt that spot on Saturday. I sure hope it cools off.:sad:


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

dkoutdoors said:


> I cant find cheese cloth anywhere in my area


What stores have you checked ? All the hardware stores in my area that I have been in so far have it. You can also use Johnson and Johnson Gauze pads that you can find in a drug store.

FF


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

dkoutdoors said:


> I cant find cheese cloth anywhere in my area


Go to a drug store and get gauze.
You know the stuff that jhonson & jhonson makes?.
That works just fine


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

engco231 said:


> put it out the night before I hunted went in a stand that I've never seen more than 2-3 deer at a time.I've been running a camera in this area for 3 years. I had 7 deer come to the Butternut. there where deer there that I've never seen before. I gave my buddy a piece of cheese cloth w/ the Butternut, and hasn't seen anything the six times he's hunted. But he had three deer come in looking for the Butternut. Just thought I would put this out there. The Butternut is working for me!!!!!!


Thats the difference between Butternut and these Boost lures.
Boost is made to hold them and Butternut is made to draw them.
The Boost does not have the key attractor that is in Butternut.

Glad to hear that your seeing deer...thats awesome


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I have bad news my 6 point that came to the acorn was dead on the side of the road this morning


Wow!....that really sucks :sad:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

NorthernMN said:


> The cheese cloth I am using is about 12" X 4" folded in half. So I end up with a 4" X 6" scent cloth.
> 
> If you look closely you can see the stick with the scent cloth on it in the picture. It is about head high for the fawns, about 3' off the ground.
> 
> ...


You did everything correctly...thank you for that 
The only suggestion would be to not overlap as it ******s the air flow through the cloth and therefore cuts the amount of scent being put out.
I doubt that the overlapping hurt but the cast will be better, the thinner the cloth is.
Just keep in mind that these are not attractants and that what I saw in the 2 pictures that you posted are what I want to see...which is, the deer standing still and relaxed and focused on the scent.
Thats how it is supposed to work.

That said...we did have many deer that seem to have been drawn
So....it's working as intended....just (perhaps) not as well as it pertains to draw in this one instance.
Actually two instances.
There was another account that mirrors your results.

Be that as it may be....we are still very happy to see that when the deer are there...they are behaving as we had hoped.

Thanks again for the time in setting up these cams, running back and forth and so on and so forth.
Especially taking the time to do another set!.
It's really so important to getting things right in the end.


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

Dennis,

I'll send you a whole bunch of cheese cloth. Give me a few days. I get the stuff for free.




dkoutdoors said:


> I cant find cheese cloth anywhere in my area


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to let everyone know...

We wanted to make our product a pick up and go purchase....without the thought of what else you might need.

SO...we include everything with our package.

In these packs you get a 2oz. bottle, 6x4 cheese cloth (enough for 2 pads) the zip lock bag (to keep it fresh) and the entire introduction instructions section from our web site.

The products sent for testing were free...so we didn't ship everything. 



















​


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Nice looking packaging Krisken. Also nice to see an all in one kit for the consumer.

FF


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Package looks great can,t wait to sell them for you, Dan.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

FallFever said:


> What stores have you checked ? All the hardware stores in my area that I have been in so far have it. You can also use Johnson and Johnson Gauze pads that you can find in a drug store.
> 
> FF


thank you I will send the wife tomorrow


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

dkoutdoors said:


> thank you I will send the wife tomorrow


Tell her to look in the Paint/Stain Dept.

FF


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

firemanbrown said:


> Package looks great can,t wait to sell them for you, Dan.


Staying up all night and days for two days trying to catch up.
I need a half dozen Mexicans and a bull whip! 

It's really been a firestorm of activity from where we were just 4 weeks ago when we announced that we were going to release these lures now rather than next year.
I wish I would have waited


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

butternut said:


> staying up all night and days for two days trying to catch up.
> I need a half dozen mexicans and a bull whip! :d
> 
> it's really been a firestorm of activity from where we were just 4 weeks ago when we announced that we were going to release these lures now rather than next year.
> I wish i would have waited


lol


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Alright guys here is the newest member of my buck family. I took the scent pad down the same day he came in check this out. He is on the exact spot the acorn was hanging, now thats some proof for your puddin!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Like I said this is the exact spot the acorn was hangin less than 8 hours earlier. You think he likes it????


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a different 6 man we got lots of deer in this area!!!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats pretty awesome 

If I remember correctly, didn't you say that you had 2000 pics this summer without bucks?.
And now two different ones within a week on the scent pads?.

It's not as if there is anything there for a buck as opposed to a Doe....maybe your just getting lucky 

What I am starting to really look forward to is the fact that you have the Butternut!.
These Boost lures are only meant to relax and focus the target animal...stop them in the shooting lane and so forth....
The Butternut?! ..... you are really going to get a look at whats out there


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

The Butternut is going out Sat about an 1.5 before sunrise can't wait to get the video footage. You are correct that would be BUCK number 2 and only since I put out the ACORN. I like the way this is working more acorn more bucks. Thanks man!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

8 hours till the Butternut hits the woods. 2 hunters 2 cameras lets see some piles of deer!!!! Xstreem Quest Outdoors Style!!!!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> 8 hours till the Butternut hits the woods. 2 hunters 2 cameras lets see some piles of deer!!!! Xstreem Quest Outdoors Style!!!!


Careful!...some people have had too many people on them.
Hard to draw with 12 eyes glancing around 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

i dont know whats going on down here in s.e ga but the deer are acting weird all over....... went from getting about 45 or so pics in a couple days to 2 pics in a week... about 3 weeks before i got acorn butternut in the mail was getting good pics and it just all of a sudden stopped completely going to move the camera and see if i get anything else on the other end of the property going to go put some in front of my stand the next time i hit up the public area i hunt maybe some good luck there.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

I have seen the same here....but thats the rule each and every year.
Around sept 1st, the bachelor groups break up and all the deer go into a shuffle.
Around the end of October, all new deer show up and stick for a couple months and then it happens again.

The only time there seems to be a good chance of seeing the same deer steady is during the sumer.
Heard the same thing is going on in a few other states where we are in.

One guy I spoke to today had 4 shots and 4 misses 

You have to find them before you can bring them in. 

The best thing to do is use the camera and the Butternut lure to find them.
If I did it....I would just cut a line straight across the county (where I could) and go until I found them again.
I've done that....generally no more than a mile or two away.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah im gonna try a few more spots on that property i no ive only talked to 2 people so far since opening day that have shot and only a few have even seen


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

I had mentioned last week that the take was very low for the time that seasons have been open now 
I dont believe that this is isolated.

I did see a post an hour ago where a guy did get 2 bucks in a field and out of range before one smelled the butternut and came in to 18 yards.
Broadside and he missed!.
Ugggh! .... I was rooting for him till I got to the point of where the shot missed :secret:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are a few more pics guys. with acorn.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

finally was able to get across the river and get my acorn scent set up...i set it up on a great trail that seems like the deer are using the heck out of...cant wait to get out there this weekend to check it! lol i might have to go one day after work if i get really anxious.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

lilcajun said:


> finally was able to get across the river and get my acorn scent set up...i set it up on a great trail that seems like the deer are using the heck out of...cant wait to get out there this weekend to check it! lol i might have to go one day after work if i get really anxious.


Thats great 

The boost lures are meant to stop them...maybe bring them 20 yards...so your set sounds great.

Tony thought we should call to *dead stop* but since it's made to compliment the Butternut....I decided to go with *Boost*.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

i can tell you one thing, after putting about 15 drops of the acorn scent out, I wanted to lick it myself it smelled so good! i probably got a nice buck smelling it right now!! i dont think ill make it to the weekend.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

lilcajun said:


> i can tell you one thing, after putting about 15 drops of the acorn scent out, I wanted to lick it myself it smelled so good! i probably got a nice buck smelling it right now!! i dont think ill make it to the weekend.


LOL!~Yeah...it is pretty sweet


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

I will be checing my camera tomorrow, it's been out for a good 5 days.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*Apple and acorn test results...????!!!!!!!*

Nice picture of the bandit in the second pic in the first pic. He roughed up the cam a bit but it didnt damage the camera, just the straps. You can see the cheesecloth above the bear on the second limb up on the sapling to the right. The second pic.... i think he needs a dentist.???

and the two deer pics are with the apple lure. We had some other pics of racoons, squirrels and rabbits. at the acorn, and a raccon at the apple lure. I can post those to if you want. let me know


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*on second thought????*

Forget the dentist.... I have a cure for him... Just have to get in touch with him once the season opens...


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

I haven't seen a good Bear like that in many years 
I'm a little more ready to start that season now 

I am very surprised to see so few picks on the apple. :embara:
Under the circumstances...as you had explained them to me...I really would have expected more.
I am sure that you have enough deer to have gotten more.
Perhaps they are just burnt out and concentrating on the acorns?.
Whatever the case...thats why we make two boost and make those boosts so that they can be mixed to create hybrids.

Any animal can get burned out on one lure or dont react to a particular scent....you just have to use them (sometimes) like you do fishing lures.
That is to say that you may have to make a few dry runs until you find the one they want.

The Acorn seems to have the highest success in this testing.
It is a very pleasant and yummy scent....so that doesn't surprise me 

Before I go any further...
I have to underscore the fact that these are scents and not Lures.
I get swept up in the threads and start responding in kind far to often.
Scents are made to stop an animal and to make them stay and look for the source.

Lures are made to attract but are not built as strong and they dissipate faster.
While these scents seem to be doing a fair job of attracting...what I am looking at is the animals.
Are they stopping and hanging out?.
If so, they are working.

It is very hard to make a distinct difference between the two...but thats what we are attempting to do with the information that we are seeing in these tests.


Under the circumstances (Bear and Deer) I would have to go with the Butternut (Hands down) if I had tags for either or.
Maybe cut the butternut 2/3 to 1/3 Acorn.
Hmmmm....thats some fun research I'll say 

I have one Bear lure that I will send you a sample of if you want to risk getting a camera torn up.
I really haven't had anyone use it on the cameras the way we have done with the deer and I would really like to put this in an area that has a good abundance of Bear.

You let me know


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Any one else having as good of luck with the Acorn as I am????


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Any one else having as good of luck with the Acorn as I am????


How have you been doing this week Eric?

Mr. Comstock said the Deer were coming into the Butternut but had their heads up and busted someone. :secret:
Have you been able to make a set as we describe on our web site?.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

Got my Feild Combo Yesterday. Can't wait to try it them out. I'll let you know how I do with them.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Our deer have changed there patterns up here. I moved the camera today to a spot thats a little more secluded we'll see what happens. I did get this though looks sweet!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Red fox and Gray fox in the same exact camera location. The red fox is on an earlier post.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Krisken

Thank you so much!!! We can't wait to test out your product and give you all some great results on video.Your PM was full.

Got out last night for the first time it was hot and the set aside field came alive!!! With a car driving through with 20 minutes left of shooting hours. Haven't seen that in all the years hunting there.

The following picture is at the top of my hit list, and maybe Butternut will bring him in for me!!!









Kimberley


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Butternut said:


> How have you been doing this week Eric?
> 
> Mr. Comstock said the Deer were coming into the Butternut but had their heads up and busted someone. :secret:
> Have you been able to make a set as we describe on our web site?.


Trying to PM you but it says your PM box is full, and needs to be emptied out..........

Rev............


----------



## coachc (Aug 3, 2009)

*tester*

you sent a request for my address I sent it but I don't see my name.

coachc


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

coachc said:


> you sent a request for my address I sent it but I don't see my name.
> 
> coachc


Your name is on the list............

Rev..................


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Just an FYI guys and gals....

We put out another request for testers for R&D....this is not that thread.
That thread wont exist.
However...those samples are going out tomarrow...for those who were chosen.

We have been swamped!!
We (I) apologize for any confusion but I can assure you....you haven't been ignored...just delayed


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

havent had any luck yet going to go and try it again this weekend hopefully deer still seem to have dissapeard down at my small area by the house still confused about that hopefully when we get some cold weather they will pop back up


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*cant wait*



Butternut said:


> Just an FYI guys and gals....
> 
> We put out another request for testers for R&D....this is not that thread.
> That thread wont exist.
> ...


got your call today and really enjoyed talking with you! Im really excited to get this stuff and get it out in the wilds of our beautiful state of arizona! You can bet as soon as I get it I will be out there setting it up! thank you again for giving me the opportunity to test this stuff for you!looks like it works great in other regions so im pretty optimistic it'll work out here, thanks again guys i cant wait!


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

checked the cam last saturday, only had 15 pics and none were on the butternut...they WERE calm though...im checking it again tomorrow since i have to put some more feed to get ready for friday afternoon, hopefully ill get big freak nasty with his nose on the butternut for yall!


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I bought my field pack of Butternut and acorn lure last week and it arrived Wednesday. I missed opening day here for the first time in 10 yrs. due to work. I made a couple scent flags and after the rain today I went out and was on stand and set by 3:38 pm. Wind was from the South/South west straight in to my back. The clearing I watch is off to my left. I had placed the Butternut in a small tree 17 yds. away. Saw nothing until 7:00 pm when 2 does started working their way to the Butternut looking for the smell. Truly amazing how it held their attention lifting their heads and lowering to find the source. I arrowed the first doe with a good hit and she was off. I waited for 20 min. and started to get down from my stand. I lowered my bow and started undoing my harness as 2 more does came in from the West acting the same as the other does. After about 10 min. they left the area amd I climbed down to find my deer. After a short track of 40 yds. we found her, a nice double lung shot had brought her down quickly.
I added this since this thread seemed to be winding down, and also due to the fact of the number of products I have purchased before that never panned out. This is a product well worth the money and will bring results


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the picture 
What you saw is the reason we developed the boost scents.
The deer are winding the butternut and we needed something equally as tempting to get their heads down ... so that we could draw.

It's cool to hear someone relating what I myself see each time deer come within range of that Lure.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats on a great looking doe.
I love hearing stories like yours and how the deer come straight to the Butternut.
Everything you stated in your account of what happened is typical of what myself and fellow hunters see when deer come in range of the Butternut lure.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

ttt Yes it does work!!~!


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

got mine in the mail today cant wait to get it in the woods to see what these arizona think of butternut! thanks guys for the opportunity to test this stuff for you!


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

eliteFREAK said:


> got mine in the mail today cant wait to get it in the woods to see what these arizona think of butternut! thanks guys for the opportunity to test this stuff for you!


The R&D products are strictly R&D.
We hope you'll have sucess...but we wont know till yourself and others start getting back to us.
We are doing alot of testing and working with many formulas but some or none may make the cut.
PM us with any questions or comments if you have an R&D Product. 

*Also....anyone having R&D Products that are formula marked....Please refer to this code in any correspondence.

Thank you*


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

I got my call last week that the product would be going out. When I receive it I'll put it out on a couple of cameras I have out that have not been getting any action to see if it changes that. I have seen a couple of nice bucks in the area but haven't gotten any pics yet, hopefully some butternut will change that.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

giddi1820 said:


> I got my call last week that the product would be going out. When I receive it I'll put it out on a couple of cameras I have out that have not been getting any action to see if it changes that. I have seen a couple of nice bucks in the area but haven't gotten any pics yet, hopefully some butternut will change that.


*Again...this is the R&D scents and not the Original Butternut.*
Cant emphasis this enough for those who may be dropping in and checking this thread.
The R&D is not the Acorn or Apple either...which has been taken out of true R&D and placed into production.

Looking forward to the results giddi1820 .... whatever the results


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Butternut said:


> *Again...this is the R&D scents and not the Original Butternut.*
> Cant emphasis this enough for those who may be dropping in and checking this thread.
> The R&D is not the Acorn or Apple either...which has been taken out of true R&D and placed into production.
> 
> Looking forward to the results giddi1820 .... whatever the results


I understand, saw that in an earlier post to this thread. Will there be another thread started for us or how would you like us to communicate our results to you? I look forward to helping you with the development of your product.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

giddi1820 said:


> I understand, saw that in an earlier post to this thread. Will there be another thread started for us or how would you like us to communicate our results to you? I look forward to helping you with the development of your product.


I am really sorry for not getting to this earlier. 
Honestly....it has just been that crazy 

If you would...I would rather receive information by PM and off board.
The reason is, these are test formulas and not meant to be sold.
We would rather not have someone miss that fact... and assume that any comment about these R&D formulas are in relation to our proven lures and scents.

You know how it goes.....some people only skim and take things out of context ukey:
Thanks for asking. :thumbs_up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*got the first set out*

finally after having the butternut for a week or so I was able to get out and set this stuff up will be checking it real soon hope to have some great pics of these arizona deer and how they respond to the butternut!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

ttt


----------

